# Nymphoi indica



## PlantNewbie (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone tried this plant yet? It looks like a small type of lily. I saw it on ebay from some guy in Taiwan, not sure whats the requirements are, just wondering if anyone has this in their aquarium yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nymphoi-indica-...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:1|294:30


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It should probably be _Nymphoides indica_, assuming that's a good species (I really wonder sometimes how people come up with these names). If that's what it is, good light and typical conditions should be all you need.


----------

